# I'm purchasing a multitool...can you recommend one for me?



## Spoked Wheels (17 Feb 2019)

I have an old multitool that luckily I've never had the need to use on a breakdown but I want to get a good one now.

I looked at a few and the problem I have with them is that they come with tools I don't want in a multitool, ie. spoke key, I already have a good spokes key that I carry with me, tyre levers (unsure they are as good as the ones I carry with me...... so I've decided to get the Lezyne V-11







I think this complement the tools I carry with me.... I would have liked one with an 8 and 10mm open spanners too but this will do UNLESS someone knows of a better one.


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2019)

Topeak Mini10. The bears porridge.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Feb 2019)

The Lezyne one with a knife which comes in handy for all sorts from day rides to tours.


----------



## Globalti (17 Feb 2019)

Do you expect lots of things to go wrong while you're out riding?


----------



## Spoked Wheels (17 Feb 2019)

Globalti said:


> Do you expect lots of things to go wrong while you're out riding?


Hopefully not but I'll be touring this summer and I'd like to be a little prepared.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Feb 2019)

I got this from Cycle Republic. It’s brilliant


----------



## Vantage (17 Feb 2019)

Crank Bros Multi 19 tool has all you want including the 8 and 10 mm spanners.
I've had mine 7 years and use it more often than my standalone tools. Nothings rounded off, bent or broke. It's tougher than John Wayne.


----------



## fossyant (17 Feb 2019)

Vantage said:


> Crank Bros Multi 19 tool has all you want including the 8 and 10 mm spanners.
> I've had mine 7 years and use it more often than my standalone tools. Nothings rounded off, bent or broke. It's tougher than John Wayne.



Same here - had mine years. The main tool I take with the MTB now. The chain splitter and spoke key work great, but used on someone else's bikes, not mine.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (17 Feb 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> View attachment 452931
> 
> 
> I got this from Cycle Republic. It’s brilliant




They are doing this one which I quite like....


----------



## Globalti (17 Feb 2019)

That's the problem with these tools... you always seem to end up using them on other people's bikes, not your own!


----------



## Moodyman (17 Feb 2019)

I have the Crank Bros 18 multi tool and it's paid for itself on numerous occasions. For home use, I have single tools, but for touring a good multitool is hard to beat.


----------



## Moodyman (17 Feb 2019)

Globalti said:


> That's the problem with these tools... you always seem to end up using them on other people's bikes, not your own!



Better to have and not need than the long walk of shame.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Feb 2019)

Spoked Wheels said:


> I have an old multitool that luckily I've never had the need to use on a breakdown but I want to get a good one now.
> 
> I looked at a few and the problem I have with them is that they come with tools I don't want in a multitool, ie. spoke key, I already have a good spokes key that I carry with me, tyre levers (unsure they are as good as the ones I carry with me...... so I've decided to get the Lezyne V-11
> 
> ...


I have a Lezyne one with a similar chain tool which I tried using on an old chain but failed to get enough leverage to push the pin out. So I got a Topeak one which uses a tyre lever fitted to one side of the tool that gives better leverage... In principle....


----------



## clid61 (17 Feb 2019)

Carry minimal , Alan key sizes you need , chain splitter , tyre lever and tube - sorted


----------



## Spoked Wheels (17 Feb 2019)

clid61 said:


> Carry minimal , Alan key sizes you need , chain splitter , tyre lever and tube - sorted



That's what I have in mind.


----------



## Cycleops (17 Feb 2019)

Another vote for the Crank Bros multi19.
The chain tool is top notch too.


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Feb 2019)

Will get you home every time .


----------



## Phaeton (17 Feb 2019)

Cuchilo said:


> View attachment 453112
> 
> Will get you home every time .


That's an invalid number, can you please correct it & can you also put up an image of the other side please


----------



## Spoked Wheels (18 Feb 2019)

Spoked Wheels said:


> They are doing this one which I quite like....
> 
> View attachment 452936




I did like this tool quite a bit, it has a philips and flat head screwdrivers while the Lezyne has only one.... nearly double the weight of the Lezyne too at 196g, the Lezyne seems like it's beter made but also a 1/3 more expensive.





Vantage said:


> Crank Bros Multi 19 tool has all you want including the 8 and 10 mm spanners.
> I've had mine 7 years and use it more often than my standalone tools. Nothings rounded off, bent or broke. It's tougher than John Wayne.



I saw a couple of reviews on YouTube and I'm sold, it has everything I'd need with the exception of a T30 which I can't think of anything that uses T30....maybe I can replace it with something else..... but yes, i'm getting this one 

Thanks everyone for your suggestions


----------



## MrBeanz (18 Feb 2019)

I've always thought tools were a waste of space in my seatpack. I carry one of these little 1 inch FLAT pliers tools and 3 common allen wrenches. Slip easily and unnoticeable in the small side zipper of my pack. I wouldn't even know it was there. Pliers and screwdrivers, much smaller than a multi tool.


----------



## fossala (18 Feb 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> I've always thought tools were a waste of space in my seatpack. I carry one of these little 1 inch FLAT pliers tools and 3 common allen wrenches. Slip easily and unnoticeable in the small side zipper of my pack. I wouldn't even know it was there. Pliers and screwdrivers, much smaller than a multi tool.
> 
> View attachment 453166


Who needs pliers and screwdrivers on a bike though?


----------



## MrBeanz (18 Feb 2019)

fossala said:


> Who needs pliers and screwdrivers on a bike though?



So you've never centered a brake caliper via the little screw or had to adjusy V brakes? I've also used the pliers to repair a broken derailleur cable and helped out a guy on a tandem with a soft ride desing who couldn't get the pin out to replace it.

I also have removed a damaged pin from a stranded cyclist' chain. I'v helped plenty of cyclists on the roadside so I'v used pliers more than a few times. Bells use a screwdriver. Go pro mounts use a screwdr, I can think of a few more things if you want me to go on.


----------



## fossala (18 Feb 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> So you've never centered a brake caliper via the little screw or had to adjusy V brakes? I've also used the pliers to repair a broken derailleur cable and helped out a guy on a tandem with a soft ride desing who couldn't get the pin out to replace it.
> 
> I also have removed a damaged pin from a stranded cyclist' chain. I'v helped plenty of cyclists on the roadside so I'v used pliers more than a few times. Bells use a screwdriver. Go pro mounts use a screwdr, I can think of a few more things if you want me to go on.


I can't think of anything that needs screw driver on my bike (My caliper brakes adjust with a small allen key (DA 7800)) and although I've carried my Leatherman TTI while touring I've never had to use the pliers on a bike. Of course YMMV


----------



## MrBeanz (18 Feb 2019)

fossala said:


> I can't think of anything that needs screw driver on my bike (My caliper brakes adjust with a small allen key (DA 7800)) and although I've carried my Leatherman TTI while touring I've never had to use the pliers on a bike. Of course YMMV



I've got 7 bikes, Dura ace, ultegra,105, LX, DX, mountain bike, tandem both with V brakes. I can always find a use for a screwdriver. Yeah, my results vary.

Have you never used pliers while building a bike, installing a new derailleur cable, or making a cable adjustment on the roadside for a friend or stranger in trouble?


----------



## Vantage (18 Feb 2019)

Spoked Wheels said:


> I saw a couple of reviews on YouTube and I'm sold, it has everything I'd need with the exception of a T30 which I can't think of anything that uses T30....maybe I can replace it with something else..... but yes, i'm getting this one
> 
> Thanks everyone for your suggestions



Yep, the T30 is useless to me also. I think it's there for some disc brake users. 
The whole tool is bolted together with 2 Allen bolts so it could be replaced with something else or just removed altogether to make access to other tools a little easier. Some of them can be awkward to get to when folded.


----------



## fossala (18 Feb 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> I've got 7 bikes, Dura ace, ultegra,105, LX, DX, mountain bike, tandem both with V brakes. I can always find a use for a screwdriver. Yeah, my results vary.
> 
> Have you never used pliers while building a bike, installing a new derailleur cable, or making a cable adjustment on the roadside for a friend or stranger in trouble?


Nope, never used pliers. When installing cables I use a barrel adjuster. Push the calipers against the rim, tighten bolt, back off the barrel adjuster. With a derailleur I just pull the cable with my hand, it doesn't need much tension.

I'm not saying there is never a reason to have some, just it's so unlikely. Why not bring along bolt croppers to fix you mudguard stays or maybe a pair of headset spanners and maybe some cone wrenches for your hub. Don't forget a tub of grease!


----------



## nickyboy (18 Feb 2019)

Tbh, the only things I've used on my multitool whilst on a ride has been the chain splitter and the Allen key that lets me adjust the brake cable.

The rest I've just carried around aimlessly for thousands of miles


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Feb 2019)

Spoked Wheels said:


> They are doing this one which I quite like....
> 
> View attachment 452936


Useless.

No headset spanners, bottom bracket C - spanner or crank extractor, let alone a welding torch for when your frame breaks.


----------



## roadrash (18 Feb 2019)

is it time for this yet...
.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (18 Feb 2019)

nickyboy said:


> The rest I've just carried around aimlessly for thousands of miles



Like having insurance, isn't it? You never know when you're going to need it.


----------



## fossala (18 Feb 2019)

Spoked Wheels said:


> Like having insurance, isn't it? You never know when you're going to need it.


To an extent.

I go out with a few allen keys, one tyre lever, spare tube, mini pump, instant patches and a spoke key. Anything else I'll stick my thumb out to get to the nearest bike shop (something I've never had to do).


----------



## Globalti (18 Feb 2019)

At the risk of sounding cocky or complacent, I know exactly the condition of my brakes, cables, chain, transmission and everything else when I'm out on my bike and I know they are in good enough condition that they are unlikely to let me down. If I have any doubt about them I replace them in the occasional "coat of looking over" that the bike receives. The only thing I can't control is Nerg Nail lying in wait for me so for that I carry a spare tube taped up tight with two tyre levers and a couple of canisters of CO2. If a rock flies up and breaks something or a branch gets between my spokes the damage will probably be enough to disable the bike, in which case I will shoulder it and stick a thumb out. I've only been disabled once in 21 years of exploring mountains by bike and 10 years of road cycling, and that was when I broke a rear spoke by unclipping inwards, the wheel went badly out of true so I commandeered GTIJunior's bike and rode back to fetch the car.


----------



## MrBeanz (18 Feb 2019)

fossala said:


> Nope, never used pliers. When installing cables I use a barrel adjuster. Push the calipers against the rim, tighten bolt, back off the barrel adjuster. With a derailleur I just pull the cable with my hand, it doesn't need much tension.
> 
> I'm not saying there is never a reason to have some, just it's so unlikely. Why not bring along bolt croppers to fix you mudguard stays or maybe a pair of headset spanners and maybe some cone wrenches for your hub. Don't forget a tub of grease!




So your response only goes to show you were uninformed about the screwdrivers I see! You've already changed your argument about that part of the very small tool. Perhaps someday you will appreciate a tiny set of plierd in an emergency situation as have I and a few others who have borrowed them in a pinch.


----------



## fossala (18 Feb 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> So your response only goes to show you were uninformed about the screwdrivers I see! You've already changed your argument about that part of the very small tool. Perhaps someday you will appreciate a tiny set of plierd in an emergency situation as have I and a few others who have borrowed them in a pinch.


How do you mean I'm uninformed about screwdrivers?


----------



## MrBeanz (18 Feb 2019)

fossala said:


> How do you mean I'm uninformed about screwdrivers?


First part of your argument you said you saw mo need for screwdrivers. I gave you a few. Now you seemed to have avoided that part of your initial response and added in a bunch of silly things like a tub of grease. Why not stick to your original statement instead of tailoring it so that you can add unneedd sarcasm? Seems you were uniformed as to why a cyclist would need screwdrivers. Now you know unkess you can continue to argue that cyclists have no use for them? As you originally stated.


----------



## HLaB (18 Feb 2019)

fossala said:


> Who needs pliers and screwdrivers on a bike though?


Ive used a screw driver when my gear cable snapped to adjust the rear deraileur limit screws. I see the newer dura ace and ultegra have replaced the limit screws with hex bolts though.


----------



## fossala (18 Feb 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> First part of your argument you said you saw mo need for screwdrivers. I gave you a few. Now you seemed to have avoided that part of your initial response and added in a bunch of silly things like a tub of grease. Why not stick to your original statement instead of tailoring it so that you can add unneedd sarcasm? Seems you were uniformed as to why a cyclist would need screwdrivers. Now you know unkess you can continue to argue that cyclists have no use for them? As you originally stated.


But you don't need to adjust limit screws unless you damage you rear derailleur/hanger, if that's I'd be packing in the ride anyway. I've never had a cable snap on me like @HLaB describes but I'm meticulous with my bicycle. 

Because I failed to repeat myself you have created a story in your head, extrapolated from it and then used it to attack my opinion.


----------



## MrBeanz (18 Feb 2019)

HLaB said:


> Ive used a screw driver when my gear cable snapped to adjust the rear deraileur limit screws. I see the newer dura ace and ultegra have replaced the limit screws with hex bolts though.



Yes, another very important use for a screwdriver!


----------



## MrBeanz (18 Feb 2019)

fossala said:


> But you don't need to adjust limit screws unless you damage you rear derailleur/hanger, if that's I'd be packing in the ride anyway. I've never had a cable snap on me like @HLaB describes but I'm meticulous with my bicycle.
> 
> Because I failed to repeat myself you have created a story in your head, extrapolated from it and then used it to attack my opinion.




No, I did not attack your opinion, I corrected it. As posted above another issue, limit screws adjusted with screwdrivers.

*You said who needs screwdrivers on a bike?
*
As in a response to correct your misinformed opinion, you can see there are plenty of reasons cyclists use a screwdriver. Not an attack at all. Now your silly response about carrying a tub of grease among other silly things you mentioned would be considered a sarcastic attack imo. I simply corrected you when you asked why would a cyclist carry a screwdriver.

Also, c'mon, there are plenty of situations where there have been cyclists out there that need limit screws adjusted. I have made many roadside repairs, lent out screwdrivers for that reason on the road. Many times, the local bike shops have made bad adjustments so if a cyclist hits the road and all is not well, I and others have helped them make roadside adjustments, front and rear derailleurs.

Maybe you don't help anyone make adjustments when they are in need, but I have many many many times. Even those who thought they knew what they were doing and made a mess. Some have asked if I know anything about the rear derailleur. Yeah, sure, I have completed readjusted it to the correct position and setting for them.

I don't know, maybe you are a different kind of cyclist? You only ride your bike and never helped others with repairs, call it day if a spoke breaks, the derailleur? I dunno, I've done as much as 7300 miles in a year, 23 centuries in that one year and I have seen plenty of times, one makes a repair on the road and keeps going to complete the ride.

If you only ride your bike when things are all peaches and cream and call it a day if something happens, maybe you haven't experienced all the reasons one might make an adjustment on the road, or use a screwdriver?

The fact you say you only need to adjust your limit screws only if you damage the derailleur is also a misinformed statement and/or opinion. I know plenty of people who have needed adjustments without having damaged the derailleur.

I am not attacking your opinion, I am correcting your misinformed comments.


----------



## fossala (18 Feb 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> No, I did not attack your opinion, I corrected it. As posted above another issue, limit screws adjusted with screwdrivers.
> 
> *You said who needs screwdrivers on a bike?
> *
> ...


I understand we disagree on if they are needed or not, that I'm cool with. Agree to disagree. What's poor on your behalf is claiming I'm misinformed and trying to discredit me by making wild assumption, it's almost like you have to be misleading because you lack the intellect to debate in a graceful manner. 

Also if it's a dick swinging contest I do around 8,000miles most years, I do a lot of miles but also maintain my bicycles...


----------



## MrBeanz (18 Feb 2019)

fossala said:


> it's almost like you have to be misleading because you lack the intellect to debate in a graceful manner.
> Also if it's a dick swinging contest I do around 8,000miles most years, I do a lot of miles but also maintain my bicycles...



I lack the intellect? Well how is this then?

You said who needs a screwdriver?

I gave you several reasons.

Then you responded with this sarcastic no good for nothing comment.




fossala said:


> Why not bring along bolt croppers to fix you mudguard stays or maybe a pair of headset spanners and maybe some cone wrenches for your hub. Don't forget a tub of grease!



I'm pretty sure it is you who lacks the intellect to realize who started the graceful debate. Unless you lack the ability to understand your own comments.

But whatever! I have and another have given you plenty of reasons why a cyclist would carry a screwdriver. Now you know!

And again, the fact you say the limit screws only need adjusting after damage is also a misinformed opinion. I am just here to correct the false info posted in forums when I can help.


----------



## MrBeanz (18 Feb 2019)

fossala said:


> Also if it's a dick swinging contest I do around 8,000miles most years, I do a lot of miles but also maintain my bicycles...



That is great! I only do 5,000- 7300 per year over the last 23 years as well as building wheels and building my own bicycles.

I'm not experienced enough to have "maintained" them over the last 20, especially without a screwdriver.


----------



## fossala (18 Feb 2019)

@MrBeanz
My issue is the baseless attacks.



MrBeanz said:


> You only ride your bike and never helped others with repairs


Never met me and if you had you'd know I'd do almost anything to help most people (not only cyclists)


MrBeanz said:


> Now you seemed to have avoided that part of your initial response


No, I didn't avoid that part but you choose to attack me based on whatever you made up in your head.



MrBeanz said:


> Now your silly response about carrying a tub of grease among other silly things you mentioned would be considered a sarcastic attack imo


My bike I ride everyday is a Bob Jackson vigorelli that I ordered and built with handbuilt wheels by me (see I can build wheels too...)
It has
Dura-ace 7710 Chainset (no screwdriver needed. But I need a chainbolt tool and allen keys,)
Dura-ace 7710 BB (no screwdriver needed. But I need two different bottom bracket tools and a pin spanner)
Dura-ace 7710 Chainring (no screwdriver needed)
Dura-ace 7710 Hubs (no screwdriver needed. Do need three cone spanners to adjust preload and 15mm spanner)
Dura-ace headset (no screwdriver needed. Do need two headset spanners)
KMC k810sl (no screwdriver needed. Do need a chain tool)
DT Swiss comp (no screwdriver needed, need a spoke key)
Open Pro C CD 36h (no screwdriver needed)
Shimano 7402 brakes (no screwdriver needed. Do need allen keys)
Nitto NP stem (no screwdriver needed. Do need allen keys)
Compass parallel bars (no screwdriver needed)
Nitto 83 seatpost (no screwdriver needed, Do need allen keys)
Vittoria g+28mm tyres (no screwdriver needed. Do need tyre levers, pump, spare tube, patches)
Swissstop pads (no screwdriver needed)
Vittoria latex innertubes (no screwdriver needed)
Fizik performance bar tape (no screwdriver needed. Maybe need some electrical tape to fix??)
San Marco Concor Racing saddle (no screwdriver needed. Not checked but presume it takes an allen key to tighten)
Look Carbon keo blade (no screwdriver needed. Do need allen keys)
SKS Mudguards (no screwdriver needed. need a 8mm spanner and bolt croppers)
Dura ace cables/housing (no screwdriver needed, Do need cable cutters)
Bob Jackson Vigorelli frame (no screwdriver needed, seatpost binder bolt is allen key)

So I need a chainbolt tool, allen keys, two bottom bracket tools, a pin spanner, three cone wrenches, 15mm spanner, two headset spanners, chain tool, spoke key, tyre levers, pump, spare tube, patches, electrical tape, 8mm spanner, bolt croppers, cable cutters and possibly lube and grease before I need a screwdriver.


----------



## MrBeanz (18 Feb 2019)

fossala said:


> @MrBeanz
> 
> 
> So I need a chainbolt tool, allen keys, two bottom bracket tools, a pin spanner, three cone wrenches, 15mm spanner, two headset spanners, chain tool, spoke key, tyre levers, pump, spare tube, patches, electrical tape, 8mm spanner, bolt croppers, cable cutters and possibly lube and grease before I need a screwdriver.



You must be a lousy mechanic if you need to carry all those on the bike before a screwdriver!


----------



## fossala (18 Feb 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> You must be a lousy mechanic if you need to carry all those on the bike before a screwdriver!


Or it may just be that I wouldn't have a use for a screwdriver...


----------



## HLaB (18 Feb 2019)

fossala said:


> But you don't need to adjust limit screws unless you damage you rear derailleur/hanger, if that's I'd be packing in the ride anyway. I've never had a cable snap on me like @HLaB describes but I'm meticulous with my bicycle.
> 
> Because I failed to repeat myself you have created a story in your head, extrapolated from it and then used it to attack my opinion.


Be as meticulous as you want, I replace my cables every year and clean nearly every ride but sti's have the habit of snapping deep inside the hood. If you don't have stis it's a pretty rare event. I've never had it happen touch wood with a trigger shifter.


----------



## fossala (18 Feb 2019)

@MrBeanz 
OK, I concede. I never realised how practical it could be to carry a screwdriver that I didn't need.


----------



## MrBeanz (18 Feb 2019)

fossala said:


> @MrBeanz
> OK, I concede. I never realised how practical it could be to carry a screwdriver that I didn't need.



Yeah, as you mentioned, I'm pretty sure you are more the type to carry a tub of grease!


----------



## fossala (18 Feb 2019)

HLaB said:


> Be as meticulous as you want, I replace my cables every year and clean nearly every ride but sti's have the habit of snapping deep inside the hood. If you don't have stis it's a pretty rare event. I've never had it happen touch wood with a trigger shifter.


I've not used integrated shifters in years. Downtube levers levers or fixed is the way to go.


----------



## fossala (18 Feb 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> Yeah, as you mentioned, I'm pretty sure you are more the type to carry a tub of grease!


Strawman again...


----------



## BalkanExpress (18 Feb 2019)

Based on previous experience I need a mini tool with an extra Allan key, so I can reassemble it after it gets shaken apart in my saddle bag.


----------



## MrBeanz (18 Feb 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> Based on previous experience I need a mini tool with an extra Allan key, so I can reassemble it after it gets shaken apart in my saddle bag.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Feb 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Useless.
> 
> No headset spanners, bottom bracket C - spanner or crank extractor, let alone a welding torch for when your frame breaks.



And I'm not seeing a bottle opener either. My topeak mini18+ has one.

Probably the most used function.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Feb 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> Based on previous experience I need a mini tool with an extra Allan key, so I can reassemble it after it gets shaken apart in my saddle bag.



Further to my post a moment ago the topeak mini 18+ has a tiny fold out 4mm Allen key on the chain too to tighten the tool up.


----------



## rogerzilla (18 Feb 2019)

The best one I have is the Topeak Power 16 but it hasn't been made for years. The closest now is the Mini 18+ which I also find to be good, although it lacks the spanners you need for older bikes with the odd 10mm nut. I also have an Alien II which does most things but is far too heavy for carrying on a light racing bike. Actually, I have a Mini 9 as well, which has saved me. I like Topeak multitools.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Feb 2019)

I still have one of these -





The iconic Cool Tool.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Feb 2019)

*Mod's Note:*
@fossala @MrBeanz please continue your tools disagreement saga via private messaging, to avoid spoiling the OP's thread.
Thank you!


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Feb 2019)

Vantage said:


> Crank Bros Multi 19 tool has all you want including the 8 and 10 mm spanners.
> I've had mine 7 years and use it more often than my standalone tools. Nothings rounded off, bent or broke. It's tougher than John Wayne.


I know thats an out and out lie.


----------



## Vantage (19 Feb 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> I still have one of these -
> 
> View attachment 453309
> 
> The iconic Cool Tool.



I dunno what happened to mine. I miss it though. Was a friggin brilliant bike tool.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (22 Feb 2019)

I’ve used crank brothers, lezyne and topeak and found them all to be perfectly useful…


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Feb 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> I still have one of these -
> 
> View attachment 453309
> 
> The iconic Cool Tool.


I’ve got one of those somewhere, 

I’ve also got one of these.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (25 Feb 2019)

Vantage said:


> Crank Bros Multi 19 tool has all you want including the 8 and 10 mm spanners.
> I've had mine 7 years and use it more often than my standalone tools. Nothings rounded off, bent or broke. It's tougher than John Wayne.



The Crankbrothers multi tool arrived and I'm very pleased with it, as you said, it has all the tools I want to carry with me... 8mm and 10mm spanners are back with the other tools now. The one thing I wasn't impressed with and won't be using is the metal protective case....

Thank you to everyone who suggested this and other tools.


----------



## Vantage (25 Feb 2019)

Spoked Wheels said:


> The one thing I wasn't impressed with and won't be using is the metal protective case....



Mine came with a big rubber band. I did away with it...waste of time.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (26 Apr 2019)

I've added a pocket knife to my multitool






That little multi purpose hook came very handy last Saturday, my mate got a puncture and I was able to grab the chain with that hook, avoiding getting my hands too dirty .... and I had thought the hook was the tool I'd never use lol


----------



## cyberknight (26 Apr 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> View attachment 452931
> 
> 
> I got this from Cycle Republic. It’s brilliant


i have the same only issue is sitting in my pannier bags after about a year it went rusty


----------



## freiston (30 Apr 2019)

I used to carry a tool roll with "proper tools" but now I have reduced my default on-the-bike tool kit to fit in a small under-seat saddlebag in which I have a Park Tool MTB-7



.

The spanners on it lock open
I also have a couple of tubes, a small self-adhesive patch kit, a Park Tool CT-5 mini chain tool and a few spare bits - nuts/bolts/cable ties/inner cables. I also carry in my pocket (or bar-bag or rack-pack), my little Leatherman Juice Pro, which I tend to have with me off the bike too. I'm not a lightweight road-bike type and I don't wear the figure-hugging lycra stuff - so I'm not too bothered about minimalism.


----------



## Johnno260 (1 May 2019)

I got one of the CrankBrothers multi tools, it seems decent and was in a sale when I picked it up.


----------



## Sharky (1 May 2019)

Spoked Wheels said:


> I think this complement the tools I carry with me.... I would have liked one with an 8 and 10mm open spanners too but this will do UNLESS someone knows of a better one.



Are you aware that you can get away with using a couple of allen keys together to make a larger size. Two 5mm ones together can be used for a 10mm etc. And a 3mm + 5mm would do for an 8mm socket.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (1 May 2019)

Sharky said:


> Are you aware that you can get away with using a couple of allen keys together to make a larger size. Two 5mm ones together can be used for a 10mm etc. And a 3mm + 5mm would do for an 8mm socket.


No, I wasn't and I find that very interesting.... I shall try it out 

Thank you for that


----------



## Jody (1 May 2019)

Spoked Wheels said:


> The one thing I wasn't impressed with and won't be using is the metal protective case.....





Vantage said:


> Mine came with a big rubber band. I did away with it...waste of time.



Mine came without a metal case which looks quite snazzy and instead had the rubber band. I find the band handy when using it to keep the other tools in check. 

Great tool though. Although I'll have to keep an eye on the rust side of things


----------

